# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  اتصال به بانک در فلش

## meh_secure

سلام.

کسی از دوستان می تونه نحوه اتصال به بانک (مثلا اکسس) با استفاده از دستورات یا کامپوننت های فلش بیان کنه؟ ممنون میشم.

----------


## BOB

خود Flash امکان اتصال به access را ندارد باید از MDM Zinc استفاده کنید.

----------


## manjav

بله اما با استفاده از ایر می تونید به SQLLite متصل بشید
و با استفاده از نرم افزار هایی نظیر zinc هم می تونید به بیشتر بانک های اطلاعاتی لوکال وصل بشید

----------


## hoseinnn

*نقل قول: اتصال به بانک در فلش 				*

فلش میتونه به mysql متصل بشه......ولی نه مستقیم....فلش باید  وصل بشه به php....مثال تو اینترنت هست.

برای تست برنامتون میتونید از سرور مجازی مثل WampServer استفاده کنید....

----------


## Ring Eshgh

سلام

من می خوام SQL رو به فلش وصل کنم یا هر Database که امکان اتصال به یک سایت فلش رو داشته باشه.
اگه Code هست مرجع واسه آشنایی هست ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.
من نیاز به یک آموزش تو این زمینه دارم.

----------


## hoseinnn

سلام
این سایت نحوه اتصال فلش به پایگاه داده mysql  و ذخیره و بازیابی داده رو توضیح داده....همراه با مثال و Source 
*
http://www.flepstudio.org/forum/tuto...flash-cs3.html*

----------


## amin1softco

یک نکته را من بگم فلش می تونه فایل های XML را بخونه اگر خواستید فلش خالص باشه یک برنامه بنویسید و بهش دستور بدید یک فایل xml ایجاد کنه و با فلش اونو بخونید.

----------


## Ring Eshgh

مرسی لطف کردی دوست من

----------

